# 1000 mg vit c



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,I was wondering if 1000mg of vit c taken daily cause soft stools and anal leakage?I was taking one a day while eating nuts,peas ,carrots spuds daily,and was getting terrible leakage.Any thoughts please?Thanks


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't actually know if it can. But I started taking a vitamin c supplement because I got a nasty cold. I noticed I started getting D while I was taking it. It may have been a coincidence with the ibs flaring while I was taking the vitamin c or it couldve been the supplement. I'd be interested to know if it can cause bowel problems too.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

And I meant to say I actually don't know if it can. My mistake.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

too much vitamin c can cause D. from what i've read and from personal experience, how much is too much varies from person to person.from drugs.com:"Nausea, diarrhea, and abdominal cramps appears to be associated with doses exceeding 2 g per day, although there have been some reports with as little as 1 g per day." http://www.drugs.com/sfx/vitamin-c-side-effects.html


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I've read that vit c can be used as a laxative if taken in high amounts, this is the information my natropathic doc gave me.Andrew


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes that's what i inadvertently found out when i was taking lots of vit c for a cold. it really loosened me up which was good for me since i have chronic c.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

ukmike said:


> Hi,I was wondering if 1000mg of vit c taken daily cause soft stools and anal leakage?I was taking one a day while eating nuts,peas ,carrots spuds daily,and was getting terrible leakage.Any thoughts please?Thanks


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I was taking 2000mg of vit c at night with 1000mg of magnesium. What I didn't realize is that that much vitamin C was irritating and possible causing my IC (interstitial cystitis). I've cut back to 1000mg at night and that still helps with BM but my IC is getting so much better. Just something to think about!


----------

